# Replacement Heating Element



## magnum3672 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, I have a Landmann 32930 and it seems to have a short in the heating element. Every time I plug it in and the heating element starts to cycle it will pop the ground fault. I am not going to try it on an outlet without a ground fault because I'm worried about ruining something but I am interested in looking for a replacement part. I'm hoping that it will be cheaper than buying a whole new unit (or upgrading). Or if anyone has any tips to try and find/fix the short that'd be great too. I'm hoping to get this resolved quickly since my Costco just started carrying pork belly!

Thanks guys you're always so great


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2015)

Did you check all of the electrical connections in the smoker....


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 8, 2015)

As many as I could find and they seem to be in good condition, no corrosion or black scorch marks. I may have missed some though since the system seems a bit archaic to me.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2015)

:dunno


----------



## swest26 (Sep 2, 2015)

I've called Landmann 770-606-8903 and they have replaced my heating element-  TWICE  but at no charge.  Both times it failed- it happened when I turned it on, so I was able to make other plans for dinner.  I would hate for this to happen in the middle of a 12 hour smoke and not know it happened.


----------

